# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  चिकनी चमेली - अग्निपथ (2012)

## Nisha.Patel

चिकनी चमेली - अग्निपथ (2012)





*     Song Name: * चिकनी चमेली

 *                           Singer: * श्रेया घोषाल

*Music Director: *              अजय-अतुल

 *                         Lyricist: *  अमिताभ भट्टाचार्य 


* Movie/Album: *  अग्निपथ 


 *      Duration:*  4:51

 *  MP3 Bitrate: * 320Kbp (VBR)

----------


## Nisha.Patel

..............

----------


## Nisha.Patel

डाऊनलोड लिंक ....................




```
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?v8sbai9yhsyx4wf
```

पासवर्ड:- 

```
N@M-Dark
```

----------


## Rockst@r

चिकनी चमेली .........................

----------


## BEGANA

शुक्रिया ...............

----------


## Pandit G

लाजवाब................

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये मराठी फिल्म जत्रा के  गाने'' टंगड़ी धरून लंगड़ी घ्लाया '' की घटिया नक़ल हे 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIgyiHxSbiM

----------


## onepolitician

> ये मराठी फिल्म जत्रा के  गाने'' टंगड़ी धरून लंगड़ी घ्लाया '' की घटिया नक़ल हे 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIgyiHxSbiM


जी और संगितकार भि एक हि है

----------


## manavsingh

लाजवाब................

----------

